# Question about Halodrol



## DesertFox (Feb 6, 2009)

Does Halodrol require pct and does it require cycle support?

Also, is H-Drol the same as halodrol? The reason I ask this is because H-Drol says only to use for 30 days while Halodrol from Gaspari says you can use it up to 6 weeks? Im confused.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 7, 2009)

DesertFox said:


> Does Halodrol require pct and does it require cycle support?
> 
> Also, is H-Drol the same as halodrol? The reason I ask this is because H-Drol says only to use for 30 days while Halodrol from Gaspari says you can use it up to 6 weeks? Im confused.



They are the same except the original from Gaspari was 50mg tabs and h-drol is 25mg tabs. It is a methylated steriod a mild one but still a steriod and supports and pct should be used. I would suggest Cycle Support for you support supps and preload it for 10 days before starting and continue during the cycle. You can probally get away with a OTC PCT for h-drol. Using Post Cycle Support(I would have a SERM on hand). I will include a link that may help. H-drol is best run for 5-6 weeks as it does not kick in till week3 a good cycle would be 50/50/75/75/75/75.


www.otcpct.com

Cycle Support

Post Cycle Support


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2009)

DesertFox said:


> Does Halodrol require pct and does it require cycle support?
> 
> Also, is H-Drol the same as halodrol? The reason I ask this is because H-Drol says only to use for 30 days while Halodrol from Gaspari says you can use it up to 6 weeks? Im confused.



at 19 years of age I do not recommend that you use pro-steroids, pro-hormones or anabolic steroids.


----------



## DesertFox (Feb 7, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> They are the same except the original from Gaspari was 50mg tabs and h-drol is 25mg tabs. It is a methylated steriod a mild one but still a steriod and supports and pct should be used. I would suggest Cycle Support for you support supps and preload it for 10 days before starting and continue during the cycle. You can probally get away with a OTC PCT for h-drol. Using Post Cycle Support(I would have a SERM on hand). I will include a link that may help. H-drol is best run for 5-6 weeks as it does not kick in till week3 a good cycle would be 50/50/75/75/75/75.
> 
> 
> www.otcpct.com
> ...



So would you recommend H-drol over halodrol? Also, could I just use the post cycle support from Anabolic as well?

Also, what is there difference between products like H-Drol and Havoc, Epistane and what not?


----------



## DesertFox (Feb 8, 2009)

Are products like Havoc and Spawn more hardcore than Halodrol?

Also, how would someone do a cycle of Havoc or Spawn? What would be the appropiate dosages?

I ask all this cause I am already 20 yrs old and in the near future I will be doing a cycle of pro-hormones so I am starting to gather as much information as I can so when the time comes, (and the money as well) I will know what the hell I am doing.


----------



## zombul (Feb 9, 2009)

Hdrol would be reccomended over Halodrol because it's unlikely you'll find Halodrol 50. You can't compare Hdrol to Spawn or Havoc because they are diffrent compounds and are only as similar as "ford and chevrolet". You will need a pct and support supps as posted above, with any of these products.


----------

